# Hey Mama!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mama, dees aren't MY cwothes in dis bag awah day? You awmost thru dis dot dwess away once.
(she's a bit shaggy but I love this little snotty expression)


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

She is just too cute in her dot dress! :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I just LOVE Cosy - she is without doubt, the Vogue girl of the Maltese world!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She's adorable!!!! You ain't seen shaggy if you think that's shaggy lol!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::heart:Hey Cosy girl, awntie wuvs you:heart::smootch:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dots too cute, Ms. Cosy. :wub::wub:I think mommy just wanted to see you in it again. And so did we. (((sigh)))


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had that dress in a bin I was going to toss! It had never been worn. I think I bought it years ago for a little maltese rescue that was sick . Ava wore one like it the other day and it started me thinking I might have it somewhere. Guess I should go thru that bin again. LOL


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> I just LOVE Cosy - she is without doubt, the Vogue girl of the Maltese world!


I agree...Cosy is gorgeous! Hey Brit, ever think of entering Cosy in America's Next Top Maltese...I bet she'd win hands down  hehe


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cosy, tew yourw mama not to be throwin out yourw cwothes! :new_shocked: Or, we will need to go shoppin'! Cuz, we sure can't be goin' nekked! :w00t: Be sure to hab sum sticky paws awound youwr mama's cwedit cawrds. See ya at da mall! 
Josey


Awwww, I love Cosy in polka dots! :wub::wub: Heck, I love her in anything, she always looks so beautiful! :tender:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sticky paws...lolol! 
Does anyone else use a Blackberry to take pics? The daylight pics are okay but I just can't seem to get the graininess off in the evening light. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Little Miss Cosy how could your Mommy possible think about 
throwing that adorable dress away, her crazy.:blink: As for your
Mommy saying your shaggy that just can't be, you may want
to get her to see a doctor becuase she is :wacko1:.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Love ya Brit!!! She is adrorable as always!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH my....Cosy looks adorable in that. Cosy could never look shabby! :wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I use my blackberry to take pix and my evening pix are awful too. The camera on the bold is alot better than my old curve though. Have you tried messing with the white balance and setting it on night? I dont know how much it would help but its worth a try. I usually keep everything on automatic because its such a pain to switch it every time. Miss Cosy is sure looking adorable in her dress. I love her face, its so expressive and cute! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE <3 love that expresion and dress too.
hugs
Kat


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Cosy is a real living doll!!! Love the little dress too!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> She's adorable!!!! You ain't seen shaggy if you think that's shaggy lol!!!


Exactly what I was thinking!! Too cute!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love her in her little dot dress. Adorable girl:wub: Yes she does look like little miss uppity-nose-in -the- air! Love it!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I just love that snooty little girl!! :wub::wub::wub:

She looks great in black!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what a sweet doll! If that's shaggy....then my poor malts are really hurting! lol


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Brit,

I do LOVE the expression on that face! 

My question to you Brit is - do you style Cosy's hair yourself? It's always so amazing, and those bows are placed so perfectly. I love the "teased" look in the profile picture, how did you ever accomplish such a look - again, Cosy is the Maltese Vogue!

Allie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, yes! The look on her face is just too cute!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy, you are beautiful! Glad your Mom didn't toss your pretty dress.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cosy.........you are a beauty :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

All fashionable malts think alike!!! Love Miss Cosy in her polka dot dress!!! She always looks adorable in whatever she wears!!!:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cousin Cosy, I am so gwad your mama came to her sensez!! You wook bootiful!!!!!!!! Aunt Dianne (CeeCee's mommy) gave me da same dwess and I wuv mine too! I would rather be twins wid you than my big ol' brodder. 

View attachment 89959


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lovely .


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Cosy and Ava are just stunning!! They are both so adorable in their matching dresses.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cosy, you are so gorgeous in your dress. I love the polka dots :heart: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

cleex1004 said:


> I use my blackberry to take pix and my evening pix are awful too. The camera on the bold is alot better than my old curve though. Have you tried messing with the white balance and setting it on night? I dont know how much it would help but its worth a try. I usually keep everything on automatic because its such a pain to switch it every time. Miss Cosy is sure looking adorable in her dress. I love her face, its so expressive and cute! :wub:


Thanks, Christina! I think when I updated my BB it changed the camera setting. I fixed it. I'll see how it goes with the next pics.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> Brit,
> 
> I do LOVE the expression on that face!
> 
> ...


I did take liberties with her topknot for that sig pic (from her birthday pics a year ago). Cosy has a very thick topknot so it's easy to play with it without damaging it. I just teased the immediate front part, smoothed it over, and the bow weighed it down a bit to create the poof you see. Thanks for asking! I had fun taking those particular pics!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a cute picture of adorable Miss Cosy.:wub: She looks too sweet in her dots, so better keep it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Sticky paws...lolol!
> Does anyone else use a Blackberry to take pics? The daylight pics are okay but I just can't seem to get the graininess off in the evening light. Anyone have suggestions?


Brit - I don't know why but all I could think of when I read this were those horrible light bars, that those of us of a certain age may remember from our youths -- our parents would haul them out to shoot home movies.:new_shocked: We all looked like we had ferret eyes because we were blinded by them,:w00t: but that's what it took to make it light enough.:angry: DON'T try that with darling Cosy. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think Cosy's personality and looks would shine through in the dark. :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

so gorgeous,,, nothing like a cosy pic to make me smile


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, finally something in common with Cosy - we both have clothes we forget we have and almost have them tossed out!! Cosy, love you in that polka dot dress - can never go wrong with polka dots - they're totally fun


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Johita said:


> LOL, finally something in common with Cosy - we both have clothes we forget we have and almost have them tossed out!! Cosy, love you in that polka dot dress - can never go wrong with polka dots - they're totally fun


Oh, good! That makes me feel so much better....sorta :HistericalSmiley: I think it's a sign of too many clothes :innocent: and cob webs in the memory bank. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Brit - I don't know why but all I could think of when I read this were those horrible light bars, that those of us of a certain age may remember from our youths -- our parents would haul them out to shoot home movies.:new_shocked: We all looked like we had ferret eyes because we were blinded by them,:w00t: but that's what it took to make it light enough.:angry: DON'T try that with darling Cosy. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think Cosy's personality and looks would shine through in the dark. :wub:


Ahahaha! Why I have no idea what you are talking about. :innocent::smrofl::biggrin:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((SIGH)))

Does she have to be so cute???? :wub::wub::wub: Love that girl and her snooty expression!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Polka dots never go out of style! And Miss Cosy...you wear your dots so well. Adorable!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cosy looks adorable in dots and i love her snooty expression!:wub:


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! I want to kiss her little face off. She's such a sweet lil' diva!


----------

